# 78 Stratocaster



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

It's almost 30 years old so it's almost vintage. In my opinion at least.
According to many, it's an overweight, 3-bolt , thick skin, micro-tilt piece of Fender trash.
In my opinion, it's my first real guitar, bought new in 1978 in Helsinki, used during my pro years and still all original. Sounds fantastic and never gave me any problems. Since it's the only "vintage" guitar I have, here it is:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep usual piece of fender trash.... lovely!!!!

I bought a seventies american re issue strat body, black with the three bolt neck and micro tilt. Presently I have a squier strat neck adapted to it and loaded with the custom shop 69 pups, american vintage trem bridge and it sounds great and plays real nice.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Great looking vintage guitar.

I don't buy into the anti-70s camps of Fender and Gibson. Lots of great guitars to be had from that era.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sweet, in fantastic condition as well. Hang on to that one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great and sounds great. What more could you ask for. I've seen good and bad Strats (or anything else for that matter) from all decades, I also don't buy into that whole '70's bullshit. (if you'll pardon my language).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How heavy is it??


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a '79 Strat at one time with the translucent red finish. It was a really nice player, but weighed a ton so I got rid of it. Bought it for $300.00 in 1986 and sold it for $1200.00 in the early 90's, so it was a good investment.

I've had 2 or 3 nice 70's Fenders over the years..


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

10 lbs, 8 oz.
This is the first time I'm checking its weight. Sounds like it's heavy but I never felt it when playing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> 10 lbs, 8 oz.
> This is the first time I'm checking its weight. Sounds like it's heavy but I never felt it when playing.



That was a sometime complaint about the late 70s Strats. Heavier than a LP. Not what someone is looking for in a Strat.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

what are the extra holes near the bridge?


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Very very nice man. I'm a sucker for the CBS headstocks.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

probably for the cover that use to come on strats...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> what are the extra holes near the bridge?


Those holes were probably for a Roland synth pickup from the previous owner. Nice guitar! Hang on to it. They are shooting through the roof pricewise.


----------



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Alot of people say the heavier ones sound alot better infact... although the late 70s strats where pretty cruddy.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

That's neat. I don't care if alot of those era Fenders are trash, and most people don't seem to either based on the prices they are fetching now, and they will only continue to rise. I have been pondering getting one myself while the prices are still fairly reasonable.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Dang it! Now I REALLY want one and have fallen in love with one I found on Gbase, but I have no money! 

*GAS!!!!*

None


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey man, nice strat....It's good you like it and are going to hang on to it. I wouldn't worry about what other people say about "your" guitar, or ones like it. They're not playing it or buying it, so why judge it? 

I know what you mean re: heavy guitars and not noticing it when you play it. My Ibanez artist weighs almost 12 lbs, once you start playing, you never notice, other than the tone and sustain.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> Dang it! Now I REALLY want one and have fallen in love with one I found on Gbase, but I have no money!
> 
> *GAS!!!!*
> 
> None


I eventually bought one, I think it's the same one I mentioned was on gbase in my earlier post. A '79 sunburst maple neck hardtail. I got it for only $1750, too. 

Damn thing is stuck in customs at the moment, so I won't see it until sometime next week.

My 'new' Strat

:rockon2:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> I eventually bought one, I think it's the same one I mentioned was on gbase in my earlier post. A '79 sunburst maple neck hardtail. I got it for only $1750, too.
> 
> Damn thing is stuck in customs at the moment, so I won't see it until sometime next week.
> 
> ...


 Now that is a beautiful looking Strat! Congrats on the purchase. I'll bet it plays as nice as it look's...I think I have GAS pains again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice strat. Don't see too many hard tails.
Friend of mine has a '73 (first year with 
the micro-tilt I believe). It does feel heavier
than yer average strat, but the sound and feel
is not the avg strat either. The bullet truss nut
is pretty unique too.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

mario said:


> Those holes were probably for a Roland synth pickup from the previous owner. Nice guitar! Hang on to it. They are shooting through the roof pricewise.


Feel silly replying to the posting so old.

Yes, Roland synth pickup and it was me (I am the original owner) who put it in there ... kqoct


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kksjur...that axe is in great condition !!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Strat*

Good looking axe.I like the fact that you have played and owned this guitar since new and that, you cant buy anywhere.I also have had my share of 70's Strats,good ones and not so good ones and they were heavy.But if I would have kept at least one I would be a very happy man.Thank you for posting the great pics.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not a Strat guy but that is a nice guitar, I had a 74 years ago and it was a nice playing and sounding guitar. My opinion about most the people who say they are pieces of trash are collectors who can afford pre cbs fenders.


----------

